
Why Are We All Paying a Tax to Credit Card Companies? - rafaelc
https://theweek.com/articles-amp/850232/why-are-all-paying-tax-credit-card-companies
======
rkwasny
In Europe we are not, at least not as much.

Countries recognized that it is critical to maintain own payment system that
is independent of Visa/Mastercard and has lower intercharge fees.

